# Probleme mit invokeAndWait



## taouri (4. Dez 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.Error: Cannot call invokeAndWait from the event dispatcher thread

Kann mir das bitte jemand erklären?


Gruß

taouri


----------



## Beni (4. Dez 2006)

Das Runnable, das du invokeAndWait übergibst, wird von einem Thread namens Event Dispatcher Thread (EDT) ausgeführt. Das "Wait" sagt, dass du solange im aktuellen Thread warten willst, bis das Runnable ausgeführt wurde.
Wenn du nun bereits im EDT bist, und auf etwas warten willst, das vom EDT ausgeführt werden wird, hast du einen Widerspruch: dein Programm würde auf ewigs blockiert.
Glücklicherweise ist die invokeAndWait-Methode intelligent genug, sowas zu erkennen, und wirft dann den Fehler, den du hier gezeigt hast.


----------



## taouri (4. Dez 2006)

Und wie kann ich das beheben? Ich würde den neuen Thread nämlich gerne nicht parallel ablaufen lassen.

Gruß

taouri


----------



## Beni (4. Dez 2006)

Du erzeugst ja gar keinen neuen Thread...
Wenn du einen Thread erzeugen willst, benutz "new Thread( deinRunnable )" und ruf dann die "start()"-Methode des Threads auf.

Wenn das keine Antwort auf deine Frage war, verstehe ich leider überhaupt nicht, was du machen willst.


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2006)

Also das ganze sieht so in der Art aus


```
SwingUtilities.invokeAndWait(new Runnable()
{
  public void run()
  {
    //Das auszuführende
  }
});
```

Wenn ich das ganze richtig verstanden habe, dann müsste doch durch das erzeugen eines neuen Runnableobjekts der neue Thread entstehen. Und durch invokeAndWait() müsste dieser sofort ausgeführt werden. Falls ich falsch liege biite korrigieren.

Gruß

taouri


----------



## taouri (6. Dez 2006)

Hupps, hatte mich zuletzt nicht eingeloggt. Der Post obendran ist von mir.

Gruß

taouri


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Dez 2006)

invokeAndWait macht im EDT keinen Sinn. 
Du schreibst einfacher:


```
new Thread(new Runnable() {
  public void run() {
    // alles was du separat ausführen möchtest
  }}).start();
```


----------



## taouri (6. Dez 2006)

Wann befindet sich denn ein Thread im EDT? Und was gilt für invokeLater? Muss ein Thread wenn er parallel ausgfeührt wird denn nicht über eine der beiden Methoden eingeführt werden, damit Swing nicht seiner Thread-Unsicherheit erliegt?


----------



## Beni (6. Dez 2006)

Der EDT ist ein Thread, aber kein Thread befindet sich "in einem Thread" :wink:

Code der direkt auf einen Listener wie ein "ActionListener" oder ein "MouseListener" reagiert, wird im EDT ausgeführt.


----------



## taouri (6. Dez 2006)

Ich hatte gelesen, dass es Sinn ergibt, den Code, der in einem Listener steht, mit invokeLater oder invokeAndWait inzubauen. Wegen der Thread-Probleme von swing.


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Dez 2006)

Das ist so nicht ganz richtig: Ich erweitere mal meinen Code:

```
new Thread(new Runnable() {
  public void run() {
    // alles was du separat ausführen möchtest
    // Wird jetzt die GUI angesprochen, dann
    // empfiehlt sich ein invokeLater/invokeAndWait
  }}).start();
```
[/quote]


----------



## taouri (6. Dez 2006)

Wenn ich den Quelltext richtig verstehe, dann wird doch auch hier ein Thread, in einem Thread ausgeführt. Warum ergibt es hier Sinn und im EDT nicht? Ich weiß ich habe hier große Verständnislücken. Mein Problem ist, dass ich ohne die Benutzung von invokeLater und invokeAndWait immer sehr unangenehme Reaktionen von der GUI erhalte. Muss ich also stehts einen seperaten Thread anlegen und nur wenn der auf die GUI zugreift die beiden Methoden benutzen? Und wenn dem so ist, können die Zugriffe zu einem Block zusammengefasst werden oder muss jeder einzelne per invokeLater eingeführt werden?

Gruß

taouri


----------



## Leroy42 (6. Dez 2006)

taouri hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich den Quelltext richtig verstehe, dann wird doch auch hier ein Thread, in einem Thread ausgeführt.



Ich wiederhole Beni nochmal: Es wird kein Thread _in einem _Thread ausgeführt.

In dem Thread, indem die actionPerformed-Methode ausgeführt wird
(genau das ist der EDT) wird nur ein neuer Thread (der nicht der EDT ist)
zum Starten _freigegeben_. Wann die run-Methode aufgerufen wird und ob
sie unterbrochen wird, hängt vom System ab.



			
				taouri hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Muss ich also stehts einen seperaten Thread anlegen und *nur wenn der auf die GUI zugreift* die beiden Methoden benutzen?



Genau!



			
				taouri hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und wenn dem so ist, können die Zugriffe zu einem Block zusammengefasst werden oder muss jeder einzelne per invokeLater eingeführt werden?



Sicher können sie zusammengefaßt werden.


----------



## taouri (6. Dez 2006)

Endlich hab ich das kapiert. Mein Problem hat sich damit auch in Luft aufgelöst. Vielen Dank!   

Gruß

taouri


----------

